# Master Cylinder Question



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

Unfortunately it seems I need a new master cylinder after replacing everything else. I have disc on the front and drum on the back. Do I need a special Master Cylinder, Thanks for the help


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

67 4 piston disc ?


----------



## rkuchar69gto (Feb 19, 2017)

Keiko,
You don't need anything special. Just pick up one from a local auto parts store. I will advise that you buy a new one and not a remanufactured. I just did my '69 a couple weeks ago and had 2 remanufactured one leak and I finally got a new one instead. It's well worth the cost, I think it was like $10 dollars more.
Good Luck,
Rob.


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

rkuchar69gto said:


> Keiko,
> You don't need anything special. Just pick up one from a local auto parts store. I will advise that you buy a new one and not a remanufactured. I just did my '69 a couple weeks ago and had 2 remanufactured one leak and I finally got a new one instead. It's well worth the cost, I think it was like $10 dollars more.
> Good Luck,
> Rob.


 Hey thanks Rob. do I need the one with the round reservoir in front and the square in back ? the one I just took off had a 1.125 bore and a lot of them have a 1 inch bore dose it make a difference. Also would you happen to know if you can bleed the brakes without the car running. ?? Thanks for your help


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes larger cavity in front for disc and small cavity in rear for drums. You can successfully bleed brakes without car running.


----------



## CritterJeff (Sep 30, 2021)

rkuchar69gto said:


> Keiko,
> You don't need anything special. Just pick up one from a local auto parts store. I will advise that you buy a new one and not a remanufactured. I just did my '69 a couple weeks ago and had 2 remanufactured one leak and I finally got a new one instead. It's well worth the cost, I think it was like $10 dollars more.
> Good Luck,
> Rob.


Hey guys
I also have the same, 67 disk brakes in the front, drum in the back. The master cylinder i picked up from NAPA did not work. The brake peddle wouldnt go even halfway to the floor, which should have been my first clue. The car had hardly any braking capability. When i took the master cylinder off, I compared it with the OEM master cylinder, and the piston on the new one had a narrow diameter and a smaller stroke than the OEM cylinder. 

Any thoughts?


----------

